# White Oak Burl Vase



## Mike Jones (Jun 10, 2012)

[attachment=6637] I got this burl from rockb, long time member here, and practically a neighbor to me also. This tree is also called Blue Oak for its blue-green leaves. The outside of the burl gave no indication of the dark chocolate brown center. The worm track followed the shape of my design, so I "froze it in place" with thin CA.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 11, 2012)

That's cool! I'd love to see a true profile shot of that piece if you haven't sold it yet. Oak burl is beautiful stuff!


----------



## txpaulie (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice wood, nicely turned and finished!

Thanks for sharing.

P


----------



## Mike Jones (Jun 11, 2012)

DKMD said:


> That's cool! I'd love to see a true profile shot of that piece if you haven't sold it yet. Oak burl is beautiful stuff!



Rockb took a few photos...shows the profile pretty well, click on: http://www.rockbswesternwoods.com/odd-pieces-of-wood.html


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 11, 2012)

Very nice piece.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 11, 2012)

Well done Very nice piece


----------



## DKMD (Jun 11, 2012)

Mike Jones said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > That's cool! I'd love to see a true profile shot of that piece if you haven't sold it yet. Oak burl is beautiful stuff!
> ...



Cool! Thanks for the link! Good stuff!


----------

